

Show HN: Exchange business cards like never before - xoail
http://www.carddrop.com

======
xoail
We just went live in the App Store. We also have a complimenting mobile web
app when you use your smartphone to access the site. We (2 iOS devs) rolled
the app/site in 6 months working nights and weekends while keeping our day
jobs. Looking for critiques to help us polish the product. App Store link:
<http://carddrop.com/download>

